# More mats ~~~~~ HELP!



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

:frusty:I'm really struggling with Biscuit's mats around the ears, collar, & harness areas as his coat grows out long, but I'm determined to have him in a long coat. I rarely bathe him myself, so what I need to know from you all is what kind of daily, spray-on treatment/conditioner/oil, etc. should I be using as I am brushing/combing him out DRY to both help me loosen the little mats, AND to prevent more of them. Will Coat Handler work in this way? In other words, I don't need a post-bath conditioner, but just a daily grooming conditioner, oil, etc. I did buy the correct brushes & combs from my groomer.

If this repeats info in other threads, I'm sorry. I'm swamped & don't have time to go through all those threads. THANKS!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, I hear your frustration; I had a tough time with Benji's mats. I used Coat Handler's Detangler Spray. I didn't spray on the mat but on the grey hound comb and Mark Kolbe brush. It took me at least an hour to brush him. I didn't get all the mats every day but I got the majortiy. I was told that hot oil treatment works too but I haven't tried it yet. I think there is a peak time with the mats and then it tapers, at least that's what happened to Benji. He mats some now but nothing like the frustrating 6-7 weeks a while ago. I read somewhere a person used the fork (yes, the eating fork) to separate the mats.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Poornima! It is so frustrating. He is really good when I work on him, but it takes forever, and my back and fingers begin really to hurt. But I love him in a long coat and want to hang in there. How is Miss Lizzie???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, one thing I've found that helps is to let my dogs be "naked" during the day. When other dogs come to stay with us, I immediately remove any collars and harnesses to assist with grooming. The less friction on the coat, the less chances of matting.

And yes, you can use the Coat Handler conditioner as a daily grooming treatment. It is nice for leaving in the hair. Even when you bathe Biscuit, just do a very light rinse after you put the CH conditioner in it. Don't rinse it out completely.

And you can do what some others have done - buy the Coat Handler conditioner and ask the groomer to use that after the shampoo and leave some in the hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh..

Amy!

Hang in there! I *know* its alot of work! I can only imagine how hard growing a coat out would be.

Are you remembering to brush 2X a day? Did you figure out how to get the mats out easily? OOHHH..I found a SUPER cool little comb to demat, and I mean it is the BEST comb for matting...EVER. It is made for 'teacup' breeds, and has a fine comb on one side and a super fine comb on the other side, i just picked up another one today ($4) Here's what it looks like:

http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Doggie...-Care_67/Li-l-Pals-Double-Sided-Comb_651.aspx

That comb is the greatest find since the rotating! lol

Anyhow...back to your q,

For conditioner I use Pantene ProV Blonde expressions and it leaves her coat amazingly soft and silky. Personally, I think the dog conditioners are more perfumed than the human ones. You can try that if Biscuit isn't "sensitive" to products. I also buy various conditioning sprays from

www.showdogstore.com

I have the mink oil aerosol, Mink oil spray, Ice on Ice (don't get that one!), Silk Spirits (silk oil) and they are all pretty good. Very heavily perfumed, but do their job.

What kind of collar does Biscuit wear? Have you experimented with them to see which collar mats more or less? Ironically, the swarvoski crystal collar is the MOST friendly to Gucci's coat. (Amazing!) I think that's because the inside is lined with ribbon? So its soft... On my 'to do' list, I was planning on experimenting with lining a collar with fur of some sort (to prevent breakage) so if I invent anything amazing, I'll send you one! 

Consistency, patience, good conditioning!

And on another thread, someone suggested rinsing them off after the bath with distilled water. I plan on trying that this soon!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I use Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen when I'm untangling mats when I groom them. I also started using Pantene (human's) deep conditioner after I bathe them which I find helps leave their coat really soft.

I also have mink oil spray and pump, but the spray smells sooooooo perfumey that neither the dogs nor I like it! It works though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> . I also started using Pantene (human's) deep conditioner after I bathe them which I find helps leave their coat really soft.


Isn't the Pantene *amazing*???

I prefer it over the 5-6 dog conditioners I've tried. Hands down!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I did use Pantene conditioner on two of my pups when they were young and liked it a lot, but as the dogs reach adulthood, I prefer the Coat Handler conditioner for regular use.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish I could help you. I was growing Scudder for the show ring, but it just got to be too much with our hikes. He never really liked the ring anyway and got stressed by it. Today I solved all my problems and cut all of that nasty long hair off! Good luck with Biscuit. I don't know how people do it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda you won't be showing Scudder anymore? I didn't know that. Well, if it makes both of you happier I guess it's a good thing!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've been using The Coat Handler detangler spray and Ice on Ice for daily brushing/combing. I've just found out that the Ice on Ice may be what's drying out Pepper's coat, so be aware of changes in Biscuit's coat if you use it. The Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner have been excellent for us. Especially the conditioner. 

I haven't tried the mink oil yet, but that sounds very promising, too. 

To save your back try this: I sit on the sofa and put Pepper across my lap. He's so used to this now that he goes limp and relaxes while I groom him. This totally saves my back from pain! I do one side, then turn him over and do the other. It's so much easier than standing and hunching over for a half hour at a time. 

Like Kara suggested, I've begun grooming Pepper twice a day. It's made a difference. He's much easier to comb out these days. 

Pepper also goes 'naked' at home. When he does wear a collar, he wears a very thin rolled leather collar that has yet to cause mats in his neck area. 

I hope Biscuit's coat calms down soon for you!

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> Linda you won't be showing Scudder anymore? I didn't know that. Well, if it makes both of you happier I guess it's a good thing!


I decided it was too much for both of us. He would stress out at the shows and his coat would collect all kinds of things on our hikes. It statred hurting him to be groomed. He is a much happier pup with less hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanda,

I'm hoping that I can stop the 2X a day brushing when she's officially finished "blowing coat"! LOL...Is that possible or a dream? I use the plastic bristle softer brush at night (unless I see a mat starting then I'll grab a comb) so she likes the evening brush out much better. She'll even come to me for it. And yes, it does make a difference! I definately have a more mats if I don't brush her out at night.

The harness really mats her underarms! And for some reason, her ears mat quite a bit and I never see her scratch them, so I'm miffed on that one. lol

Kara


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

I


> found a SUPER cool little comb to demat, and I mean it is the BEST comb for matting...EVER. It is made for 'teacup' breeds, and has a fine comb on one side and a super fine comb on the other side, i just picked up another one today ($4) Here's what it looks like:
> 
> http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Doggie-...-Comb_651.aspx


I have this comb too and really love it. It is almost all I use. I found mine at complete petmart.

Kim


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

kimoh said:


> I
> 
> I have this comb too and really love it. It is almost all I use. I found mine at complete petmart.
> 
> Kim


I also have this comb, and it is the only one I use.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I like that comb better than ALL of the combs I have. It gets mats out better than even the rotating one and it is small and good for underarms and ears, I can hold exactly what I'm combing and not 'pull' on her skin.

Its a great little find! The super fine side takes out all the stray/shedding fur.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I also brush/comb Bugsy twice a day most days. Because of our twice a day off leash walks he would be one big matt if I didn't. I also have to wash Busy's and Romeo's feet afterwards as they get really dirty playing. I am still surprised I haven't given him a puppy cut since he was 7 months. I guess I am waiting to be really fed up with constant brushing and washing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the new Avatar! Bugsy is so handsome! 

I guess I'm just really hoping that her coat won't need so much attention after she's 2-3 years old. *sigh* We just finished her morning brush out and she was a bit difficult today...I guess she wasnt' in the 'mood'? lol.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment Kara. :kiss: 
I also think he is pretty cute, but I am not very objective when it comes to my babies (human or fur).  I am constantly amazed at how well he fits with my big guys. The breeder hit it right on the nail when she picked him as the best suited for our family. I just wish he liked my lap a little more.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kara,

I'm guessing with Gucci being the only dog, you'll have no problem going back to once a day brushing when she's done blowing coat.

We have ten dogs, eight of them are big and almost all of them play with Pepper. He LOVES to wrestle and romp in the dirt, so twice a day comb-outs on his growing coat are working really well. If I skip a day, he's got mats around his ears, tail, belly, and neck from the mouthing and grabbing that the other dogs do during play. I find it very relaxing to sit and comb him out, so twice a day isn't a problem. I was doing once a day and it was keeping the coat manageable, but twice a day is working even better. Plus it's less stressful for him if there's hardly any mats to be fussed over. 

Thankfully the rest of the dogs only require brushing a couple times a week, some less. Otherwise I'd have to have a slicker permanently attached to one hand and a pin brush attached to the other! 

Wanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for ALL of the great and helpful info, everyone. I'm going to get online today and order away. Happy weekend, wherever you are!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OK so I bought mink oil and hot oil treatment and ....*

Winston looks so good. The mink oil is so stinky though....yuck....

He still has some mats I'm dealing with....but he is soooo soft.

eace:

Thanks.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So I see I'm not the only one with mat issues.
The 1st time Duncan got mats were while he was wearing his e collar,Ok so the groomer took care of that.
I burned my hand very badly a few weeks ago and was not able to comb him,but I tried to brush him daily,but now that my hand is better and I can use the comb,I found mats all behind one of his ears. I tried and tried to get it out to no avail.
So I think I will try some Pantene.It's always in the house,so we'll give it a whirl.
Oh,and "blowing coat" what age does that usually happen?Will there hair be all over the place?
Thanks
Dot


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Oh,and "blowing coat" what age does that usually happen?Will there hair be all over the place?
> Thanks
> Dot


Yup, there will be hair all over, but it will be yours as you pull it out in frustration :biggrin1: I think the reason our dogs mat so much is because the hair doesn't come out when it comes loose. It stays on the dog and creates tangles.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I think the reason our dogs mat so much is because the hair doesn't come out when it comes loose. It stays on the dog and creates tangles.


How true!

I think that's why I like the fine tooth comb SO MUCH. It really catches the loose fur.

And there have been grooming sessions that I'm covered in hair! Mostly MINE!!!! ound:

Yep..all the "dog" products are overly scented. They are intended for stinky breeds, I'm sure.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, so I'm online looking at the butter combs, and I also think I need a different pin brush. I'm ordering the CCristensen rectangular # 20 pin brush, as per Kimberly's rec., but have no idea which butter comb is best for a Hav. I was thinking one coarse and one face/leg comb? ???? Also, when do you use a slicker brush? It is what my groomer recommends I use always. A soft one. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't use a slicker, so I can't recommend one..but I have the CC pin brush and I like it alot. Add a fine tooth comb (*very* gentle and slow, of course) and that might help pick out loose fur that causes mats. OR, is that why the groomer rec'd a slicker?

Also, try different collars to see if one is more prone to causing mats. Gucci has a Dallas Cowboy collar that mats her terribly! I notice the 'heavier' collars tend not to, which is quite ironic to me. lol, maybe they tend not to slide around as much?

Kara


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> :frusty:I'm really struggling with Biscuit's mats around the ears, collar, & harness areas as his coat grows out long, but I'm determined to have him in a long coat. I rarely bathe him myself, so what I need to know from you all is what kind of daily, spray-on treatment/conditioner/oil, etc. should I be using as I am brushing/combing him out DRY to both help me loosen the little mats, AND to prevent more of them. Will Coat Handler work in this way? In other words, I don't need a post-bath conditioner, but just a daily grooming conditioner, oil, etc. I did buy the correct brushes & combs from my groomer.
> 
> If this repeats info in other threads, I'm sorry. I'm swamped & don't have time to go through all those threads. THANKS!!


I brush Sully once a day. He is in full coat, when he was blowing his puppy coat I got tangles twice under the ears and a couple tangles and a matt in the pits area. I kept at it with a comb, a VERY fine toothed comb at that. We either use AUSSI or a "fun smelling" kids detangler you can pick up at Walmart. Right now it is Johnson's Strawberry. I spray him down get him nice and moist and begin to brush with a boars hair brush that has stiff plastic bristles in it. I got the brush at Sallys(10 bucks) instead of paying 40+ for a plush puppy I thought, hmmm I think there is a human brush like it. I have only used the slicker when removing uke: from Sully. 
Wet helps mo loosen the tangles and the matt and it keeps the coat from tearing IMO. 
Hope it helps....

Sully also has a Martingale type leash, so he doesn't wear a collar. God forbid her were to get loose in the neighborhood, EVERY ONE knows him and where he belongs. But outside not in the fence he is on his lead.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have spent beaucoup $$$ on detanglers and found one of the best to be No More Tangles by Johnson. A big bottle was under $3. I think Kodi is finally into his adult coat. He still gets mats, but not like before. Shelby is going through the mat phase now, but she is much easier to groom, because of her hair. She is silky, Kodi is cottony. 

Everytime they jump up in my lap, I get the brush or comb and do a little section at a time. Yesterday was bath day, and I was surprised at how easy it went. They brushed out with no problems.

Also, I don't keep their collars on in the house. I had a bad experience with a long haired cat and his collar getting matted in his hair.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Ok, so I'm online looking at the butter combs, and I also think I need a different pin brush. I'm ordering the CCristensen rectangular # 20 pin brush, as per Kimberly's rec., but have no idea which butter comb is best for a Hav. I was thinking one coarse and one face/leg comb? ???? Also, when do you use a slicker brush? It is what my groomer recommends I use always. A soft one. THANKS AGAIN.


Hi Amy:

How old is Biscuit? I'd encourage you to not give up too early if you like the long-coated look. After 2 years, the coat should "settle down" and be easier to maintain if you can get through the difficult coat-blowing stages. I use Coat Handler's (diluted, but not TOO diluted) as a groooming spray. After I work out mats, I spray again to leave some conditioner in the hair.

My boys don't wear collars or clothes either - anywhere there is anything "rubbing" on the coat, mats will appear. When they need a collar, they wear a rolled leather collar which seems to "slide" better and mat less.

I love my CC pin brush. I would avoid the slicker. When I went to the grooming seminar at the Nationals in Denver, I learned that there is "correct" way to use a slicker that will not break the coat and there are many more "wrong" ways to use it. I still cannot figure out the right way, so I just avoid it. The coat breakage also makes more mats.

Until Lincoln was about about 15 mos. I would groom him every day; now I can groom him every 2nd or 3rd day to maintain his coat.

Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Jane. I avoid slicker brushes. I used to use them all the time on my other dogs, but don't think they are good for Havs. I also have the CC pin brush, a rotating comb, and a soft bristle brush. I threw away my mat detangler, because I think it was doing too much damage to the hair shafts. 

There is light at the end of the tunnel. I think every dog's coat is different. Kodi has a real bad time at about 7 mos and then again at 18 mos. I almost broke down that last time and had him shaved, but after 3 brushing sessions of about 1 hr. each, we got all the mats out. At 2 yrs, he is a lot easier to take care of.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh,

I just can't bring myself to keep Gucci's collar off! I am SO paranoid about her getting loose! With all my kids and the lawn guys and the chance that someone could leave a door or gate open scares me so bad 

I'll take it off at night, but that's about it.

Even with a microchip, I think some people are clueless on dogs having them and how to pursue finding their owner. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not all dog products have a strong smell. The Pure Paws & Coat Handler products that I've tried barely have a fragrance at all. 

Unless you really know what you are doing, I'd recommend you avoid a slicker on Havs. 

Amy, for the Butter comb, do you see any that have a medium width on one side and fine on the other? That would probably be good for Biscuit. If you start by brushing him, you will loosen anything that is just a couple of hairs twisted together, then move down to the comb and remove any deeper mats, and the fine tooth side will help remove anything that really needs work or is just loose hair.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If there is a chance of your dog getting loose, then you're right - you don't want the collar off, especially if your phone number is on it. It is the fastest way to identify her and get her back to you. A microchip isn't going to help unless someone takes her to a vet or shelter, and they call it in to the microchip company (assuming you have registered her microchip, which a lot of people forget to do).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone! Such great advice!

Kimberly, I will get that comb. And I do like to leave a collar on Biscuit always during the day, because, like Kara, I am absolutely paranoid about his getting loose. We live on a corner. I have a padlock on the gate out of the yard to the street, and yet the gardeners have still left it open. Biscuit has a very nice decorative leather collar, on the heavy side, and I think it is causing minimal problems because the mats behind the ears seem to have been a one-time thing.

The harness (never left on except when we go for walks) is more of a problem and causes mats in those hard to get areas, the elbows, underarms and tummy (I HATE struggling with a mat in that sensitive area, and am so afraid of accidentally brushing his privates). I'm thinking about getting one of those little triangular brushes for those areas. What do you think?

Jane, B. is almost 14 mos. So does this mean he is "blowing coat" or are these problems related more to just growing it out. His face and head are silky, but his back is getting very thick and cottony. I am hanging in there, cause I love the way he looks. Thanks for the great advice, y'all, it boosts my morale & motivates me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, you take Biscuit to a groomer, right? You can ask them to shave his armpits for you. That is such a sensitive area for grooming mats and no one is going to see that the hair is missing there. You can also ask them to shave the area in front of his penis if that is matting and worries you about accidentally brushing.

Or, you can just bring him down here one day and we can meet and I'll show you how to do it yourself. That may be a fun idea!

I've found that the rolled leather collars do the least amount of matting damage because they are so smooth.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gosh,
> 
> I just can't bring myself to keep Gucci's collar off! I am SO paranoid about her getting loose! With all my kids and the lawn guys and the chance that someone could leave a door or gate open scares me so bad
> 
> ...


I am also worried about the dogs escaping and getting hit by a car. I have an xpen inside my house across my entryway because of the kids - because they are always going in and out and leaving the door partway open. And even if they are careful, their friends are not. Yes, it is ugly and my husband curses it everytime he trips on it. But it works. So far, no furry escapees since we started using it.

In the backyard, the dogs only get access to the large patio which is also xpenned off, so they can't get to the side gates (which of course may or may not be closed). I'd like to relandscape my yard to make it more dog friendly - but even after that I think I will still have some sort of barrier put up to block their access to the where the fence gates are...I'm paranoid!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane, I can relate! I'm a bit neurotic about her slipping out, even when someone comes or goes. And like Amy, I do NOT trust the gardeners! They've left the gate open or moved the wood from the bottom of one gate that Gucci can slip under.

Even though, I go out back with her...I know that anything bad could happen in a heartbeat. Like her run out and into the street and there be an oncoming car.

I agree on trimming the armpits, Amy. You could just cut the fur down right there. I hate brushing mats from that area. My tiny comb is great right there. I think the heavier collars are better as far as controlling mats. I am going to fiddle with lining one with fur, maybe like sheep or faux and see how that works.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok...I'm new and haven't read through all of these threads...

I found a product called "Whispering Mist" by Gerard/Pellham It works great for matts and frizz.

My hairdresser told me that Pantene coats the hair with wax..thus the shine and ease of combing. She told me to avoid it all together as it builds up on your hair (so I would assume it would do the same for dogs)

I also read that light conditoning was recomended for the Havanese coat , though I'm no expert..


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a very helpful thread. I did not like the mink oil as it left Stuey greasy. I sprayed it directly on his hair and wondered if that is where I went wrong. I am used to spraying detangling sprays directly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

...I heard that "roll" collars are good for long haired dogs as they don't matt or break the hair. I have them for my two Hav's..they are made out of leather and are round, not flat. I do no use them oith a leash though(I use Puppia harnesses) as I am afraid the thiness of the roll may choke them if they pulled on the leash..


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

*Has anyone used The Stuff Coat Conditioner*

I've heard that the product called The Stuff Coat Conditioner works well for mats, but when you look at the bottle, it doesn't tell you what the ingredients are. It also says that you are not supposed to get the product in the eyes and if you do you need to flush the eyes with water immediately. This doesn't sound like a product that one should be using on a doggie! But, I've read so many good things about it, does anyone know anything about the product? I've tried to get information about the company on the internet but found nothing!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, ICE ON ICE what do you know about this product and how well does it work? It's one of Chris Christensen's products.

Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have never heard of The Stuff Coat, but I do know that a lot of people had Ice On Ice really dry out their dog's coats, so I wouldn't use or or I would use it with caution.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I started this thread, but fortunately the matting stage has happily passed and I don't even do anything special to Biscuit to prevent mats. I simply brush & comb him really well every other day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've seen "The Stuff" at two different shows but, I don't know anyone who's used it. I was wondering about it, too.


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

*So how does one find out about The Stuff- any ideas?*

Does anyone know how to go about finding out about this product? The company, where they're located, telephone number, ingredients, etc.? Please give any ideas that you may have.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw this place that sells it - I haven't used it, tho.

It is the 4th product down.

http://www.vetvax.com/groomingsprays.html


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you SissyGirl, that's the best price for The Stuff so far, now if I can find out the ingredients I'll be a "Happy Camper"!:crazy:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy, how long did the matting last? I thought we were over the worst of it, but NO. Smarty is a matty mess right now and it will be Monday before I can really tackle the bath, conditioner and a total comb out. I have s spray detangler that works OK for my nightly brushing but today I noticed a major matt on her butt.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How long is the hair that is matting very badly?

thanks..
Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, if you are talking to us Smarty's hair is about 3 inches long, I would guess.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well i just solved Lily's matting problem. Not to my liking, but it had to be done. I tried to groom her today, and her curly hair on her legs and butt were so matted that I had to buzz them. Then she looked so silly with a shaved butt and legs, that I did her whole body!! Ikept her face longer, did not touch her ears or her magnificent tail. She will have to wear her sweater for about a week but I am sure she is much more comfortable & in about a week or two I think she will look wonderful!!! 
Not always the best solution, but in my case it worked at getting the mats out! Now I can concentrate on not letting them come back.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just can not bring myself to clip Smarty, yet. If there is an end to this then I can wait it out. I know most of her problem is the shedding, we have hair every where. Someone lied when they said non shedding breed OR will this pass? I am looking for our experienced Havanese friends to tell me when.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi, that sounds strange to me - shedding?? Mine have never shed - I mean every so often I might find a hair or so, but they have never shed. Mats are the issue with mine. Have you checked with the vet to be sure that the shedding is not a medical issue. My understanding is that this breed is NOT supposed to shed, but maybe others here can "shed" some light on this. I have to say that I think Lily looks kinda kooky, but cute with her long head, and tail, and her shaved body. But for her, I know it was the best choice.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I just can not bring myself to clip Smarty, yet. If there is an end to this then I can wait it out. I know most of her problem is the shedding, we have hair every where. Someone lied when they said non shedding breed OR will this pass? I am looking for our experienced Havanese friends to tell me when.


I'm right where you are. My boy is shedding too ~ temporarily I hope! We can count on finding mats daily. I feel so bad for him when he gets one in a real tender spot and I have to work on it for awhile.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer will be 1 year old the 8th of March and does not appear to have 'blown coat' yet?? What should I expect to see when this happends?

Beamer has been very good with not matting during the last 6 months. I just got the 'coat handler' shampoo/conditioner last week and tried it out on him. It is great! His coat is so smooth and soft now just like it was in the summer.. It had gotten pretty dried out with all the dry winter air. looks great now though!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I think the blowing coat stage is different for every dog. Someone mentioned that they got it the first time when their dog was 13 months old, so although some will get it as early as 8 months, others take longer. I guess you should just count your blessings. 

Btw, I love your new avatar pic of Beamer!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I rarely find Kodi's hair on me. I always find Shelby's hair on my clothes. I think it is just because of the type of hair she has, or maybe she is single coated. But I will find long white hair on my clothes.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I just can not bring myself to clip Smarty, yet. If there is an end to this then I can wait it out. I know most of her problem is the shedding, we have hair every where. Someone lied when they said non shedding breed OR will this pass? I am looking for our experienced Havanese friends to tell me when.


I am in the same boat. Lilly's hair is EVERY WHERE. My dear dear hubby is soo upset with this. He uses an lint roller before he goes anywhere and then after he gets out of my van because Lilly rides in it and thus her hair is there too. I thought we were done with this blowing coat I guess not. I am praying the shedding STOPS and VERY SOON.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very odd.. I have seen some stray beamer hairs around.. but not to the degree you guys are talking about. The only time I notice any real hair coming out is when I brush him and it collects in the teeth of the comb.. Is shedding a sign of blowing coatÉ

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I do believe it is. If you think about it, blowing coat is literally shedding of the puppy coat for the adult coat. The only reason Havs don't "shed" overly is because the hair gets stuck in their coat and creates the mats. So although they shouldn't shed a lot, there should be more stray hairs found than usual.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes and when I brush and comb Lilly (which is every night) the brush is full. Lilly is now 14 months old and she was shaved down the end of July because the mats were soo bad and so close to the skin I just couldn't get them out. i did cry when I saw her shaved I felt terrible but had no other option. I am doing a better job of staying on top of her coat now though. Just brush and comb and then do it again when it starts.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Plus most folks think of shedding as when the winter thick coat is lost in the spring for most animals. My german shepheard and golden ret. mix have this. The golden ret mix is part chow so he gets shaved for the summer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so glad all of you are posting about the matts and hair everywhere. I was really beginning to worry. But blowing coat has to include shedding, no way to do it otherwise. I just can not wait for it to be over. I thought it was bad around Christmas but it is far worse now. I have a lint brush in my garage to use before I get in the car to go to work.


----------

